# can i change the mask color?



## mantra (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

about the ajustament brush , can i change the color of the mask overlay?
the default is red

and is there a way to invert the selection of the adjustament brush?

thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Mantra.

Changing the colour of the mask overlay is easy.
Just press O to show the mask overly and then press Shift-O to cycle through the options.
Red, green, lighter, and darker are the four options.

You cannot directly invert the brush mask a'la Photoshop.
Try painting the mask on certain areas and then erasing the mask where needed.

Graduated and Radial filters can however be inverted.

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Mar 19, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Mantra.
> 
> Changing the colour of the mask overlay is easy.
> Just press O to show the mask overly and then press Shift-O to cycle through the options.
> ...



Thanks Tony!!


----------

